# life goes on



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

we lost our reggie (jack russell)on dec19 2007, we were heartbroken.
being out here in spain there are lots of dogs to be rescued.
so ,we took the plunge and at last we've found another dog.
he'll never replace our dear reggie ,but he's cute , dont you think?
he has a hernia which will be rectified soon, ...hence his name ...'ernie'
we pick him up in three weeks.
thanks to the rescue centre here in mazarron'noah's ark'....you made our day.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rescued dogf*

Aw bless him. He is fortunate to have found you.

Russell

May I ask how the passport scheme works with a "foreign" dog?


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Rescued dogf*



Rapide561 said:


> May I ask how the passport scheme works with a "foreign" dog?


The same requirements as in UK. Everything is done in Spain and six months after positive blood test free to enter UK.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw he is lovely bet you can't wait to get him.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi sorry about Reggie suach a shame to lose him. Ernie looks so cute and wish you all the best with him when you pick him up. Hope the 3 weeks goes quickly for you.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

He's a very lucky dog to be going to you as there are so many dogs just wandering round out here in Spain. Had a horrific happening here last week. Found a lovely Mutt standing at the back of the van just looking at us. There was a terrible smell of rotting flesh in the air and, on examination, found that some evil bastard had tied a nylon rope round his neck - so tight it had cut about half an inch into his flesh. Presumably he'd been tied up as well and had chewed through the rope. We cut it free and bathed it with TCP. We were planning on going to the vet next day but the campsite were very good and got a local rescue centre to pick him up where, we are assured, he will be treated and found a new home. My wife cried for 2 nights she was so shocked.

Ian


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Rescued dog*



Freetochat said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > May I ask how the passport scheme works with a "foreign" dog?
> ...


I thought it would have been more complicated for some reason.

Ah well bless him. He will have a good home.

Russell


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

ianhibs said:


> He's a very lucky dog to be going to you as there are so many dogs just wandering round out here in Spain. Had a horrific happening here last week. Found a lovely Mutt standing at the back of the van just looking at us. There was a terrible smell of rotting flesh in the air and, on examination, found that some evil ******* had tied a nylon rope round his neck - so tight it had cut about half an inch into his flesh. Presumably he'd been tied up as well and had chewed through the rope. We cut it free and bathed it with TCP. We were planning on going to the vet next day but the campsite were very good and got a local rescue centre to pick him up where, we are assured, he will be treated and found a new home. My wife cried for 2 nights she was so shocked.
> 
> Ian


Aw poor dog I hope he is OK is there any way of finding out ?


----------



## 103345 (Mar 11, 2007)

What a lovely chap Ernie looks...am sure he will be a much loved member of your family and a happier turn in his life than what could have been. Well Done
Annie


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Ernie seems to be quite a looker  and I hope you will be very happy together. You are right - one pet cannot replace another, but you can easily be distracted from your sadness getting to know your new pet and helping them to get used to their new family.

Hope the 3 weeks goes quickly for you and Ernie.

Sue


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Ernie looks a real cutie. I hope you share many happy year together.
Lesley


----------

